# Drunk silkie?



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

MY beloved silkie hawk ( hen) has been acting weird for the last 2 days, she is not running around like normal, kinda keeping to herself, she is eating and drinking, and when I let them out this evening to run around she came out, there is no sign of injury, or sickness, her eyes look clear, and her nose is clear on the right side but looked wet in one nostril, but it could have been water from her getting a drink, she is breathing fine, she's just been looking not herself, looking to the ground and tilting her head weird like she's drunk, any suggestions would be great, I can try tomorrow to video her if anyone wants to see what she's doing, and she isn't constantly doing it either,


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

She is also pecking at corn on the ground that's not even near her, she's completely missing it


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Have you isolated her? That's the first thing you should do, quarantine her and monitor closely.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree. I would isolate her. Do you have and/or have you ever used a stethoscope? I would be interested in what you hear on her chest? First things that come to mind for me are Mareks or respiratory disease (pneumonia.). Have any antibiotics handy? If not look up the garlic thread and use some of that.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I agree. I would isolate her. Do you have and/or have you ever used a stethoscope? I would be interested in what you hear on her chest? First things that come to mind for me are Mareks or respiratory disease (pneumonia.). Have any antibiotics handy? If not look up the garlic thread and use some of that.


Should i go get antibiotics? I have garlic salt and garlic powder, should I mix it with her water or food? Or should I go buy garlic cloves? I'll separate her tomorrow morning, I'll have to set up another quarantine cage, I already have her sister ( the silkie with the sore bottom) post ( partial prolapse vent) healing in the garage,


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Also what antibiotic would u suggest I get?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It sounds more neurological to me. She may have taken a hit to the head sometime lately, or have a vitamin defiency.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree neurologic. But to the cause....
Fresh garlic from farmers market or grocery store. One clove in water and give small amounts. What meds to you already have?


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I agree neurologic. But to the cause....
> Fresh garlic from farmers market or grocery store. One clove in water and give small amounts. What meds to you already have?


I dont have any meds, never had to give any, only got the chickens in feb, none have been sick,


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I would hope nothing like that happened to my baby, ( hit to the head) this is my favorite, most spoiled chicken, we give her love everyday, the kids even try to bring her inside, she is so calm, our 18 mth old daughter can pick her up, she falls asleep in ur lap, we just love her! over the summer she was attacked by something and I found her in the coop with half her throat ripped open, surprisingly we nursed her back, and eventually put her back in with the flock, about a wk later it to happen again, so we took her out again and started over again with her healing, once she was fully healed we put her back in with the others and for mths she's been fine, till 2 days ago.....


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

What about inner ear infection? Or poisoning?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

It sounds like it could be the start of wry neck. You can give vitamins and I also give additional vitamin E. Another thought is, Can she see OK? I had a blind silkie that would hold her head in odd positions to hear things. If she can't see at all or well, it means she isn't getting enough food or water which can also lead to wry neck because of a vitamin deficiency.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

adorson said:


> It sounds like it could be the start of wry neck. You can give vitamins and I also give additional vitamin E. Another thought is, Can she see OK? I had a blind silkie that would hold her head in odd positions to hear things. If she can't see at all or well, it means she isn't getting enough food or water which can also lead to wry neck because of a vitamin deficiency.


She can see, and there is a kids plastic swimming pool filled with water in there yard and I have 2 large lasagna Tins with food in them, plus they have scraps because they steal food from the pig, so I'm not really sure, I will separate her today


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Vitamin E is what she would be missing if it is a vitamim defiency causing wry neck, you could get it and dissolve it in water for her. A fish oil capsule opened and drained into her mouth will help as a steriod also. I am not sure on dosages, someone else will have to help you with that.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How is she today? Any changes?


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> How is she today? Any changes?


She seems Alittle better today, I have her in a separate cage in our garage, i haven't let her out to see if she is till doing it or not, they are cutting corn today so it's real busy outside today


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's good that she is safe and protected. Post again tomorrow with an update, please.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> It's good that she is safe and protected. Post again tomorrow with an update, please.


Ok I will thanks for all the advice!


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Hawk has been in the garage for a couple days now, still not showing any other symptoms, and still doing the same things, hawk is on the right looking at its sister inside another cage, ( she's the silkie with the sore bottom thread)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Eating and drinking normally? Stool and discharges?


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Eating and drinking normally? Stool and discharges?


Eating good, drinking good, normal poop, no discharge, just acting funny, I made a video but I don't know how to load it on here


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Send it to my email. [email protected]


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Send it to my email. [email protected]


I sent 2 videos but they had to be split half and half because they were to long, so I had to send them in 4 emails, it will say from nick Halterman, cause its my husbands email, thanks for taking the time to look at them


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No prob. That's what we're here to do. Help each other! Let me take a peek and I'll get back to you.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

My Silkie acts like that too. She falls and stumbles and sometimes acts like she is blind. If she loses her balance she falls over and it takes her a few to get her balance again. I bought her at the fair this year , so don't know much about her. Someone told me to give her a dewormer . Thinking she may have worms. I was wondering if she my have Down-syndrome. If chickens can be born with that. M









She is the chunky breaded one on left. I even trimmed around her eyes thinking maybe she just couldn't see. Archie, the one next to her, very rarely leaves her side. He peeps to her none stop. Like letting her know where he is at all times. It is really sweet.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

*Down syndrome is set of mental and physical symptoms that result from having an extra copy of Chromosome 21, and chickens do not have the same chromosomes as humans. *


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Rob! I don't know much about things like that. I just wish there was an instant fix to help our little feathered friends!


----------



## madonna (Sep 20, 2012)

*drunk chockem*

She sounds like one of my houdans and I think she has poor eye sight but she acts real crazy or drunk sometimes..I feed and water her separate but besides that she free ranges and seems to be getting better but it's taken a few months


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I hope so madonna. I feel like I am neglecting my other chickens because I worry about her so much lately!


----------



## madonna (Sep 20, 2012)

my angel she's the 1 in the picture she flew and manage to land on the fence last week for the first lol she was born Feb 11 so it took awhile and she still acts wacky sometimes bit she's my girl good luck


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

EV, I am going to send you a video of my Edith. Hoping you might know of anything I can do for her. I think she might of got a hard peck on the head when we first got her. I should have never introduced her to our bigger flock.


----------

